# Cougar Shot In Rogers City...Another Cougar Hoax



## ryan-b

seems some people are so obsessed with there being mt lions down here that they just want to believe. first this i thought when i saw the pic was that those trees are western red cedar.


----------



## phishhed

Wow, I can't believe the newsreview put that in their paper! I emailed my contact there to see what the scoop is. They had to have known it was a hoax.


----------



## phishhed

Correction in today's News-Review
A photo of a cougar which was published on page B5 in conjunction with George Rowes Outdoor Report Wednesday, Dec. 16, was mistakenly reported to have been shot west of Rogers City.
According to a news release from the Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks, the photo first appeared in the Fall 2003 issue of Fair Chase magazine and actually depicts a mountain lion taken near Seattle, Wash., by Roy Hisler of Duval, Wash. The cat weighed 190 pounds and holding it is Jim Hackewitz, who stands 5-foot-10.
Since then, the photo has been a part of an e-mail hoax with multiple variations of hunters who have stumbled across the big cat.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Unfortunately, it's too late, every believer in the state has spread the news........they will miss the papers retraction. Two years from now, some yahoo will post in a Cougar thread on here about the guy he knows in Rogers City that shot one a couple years back and ther DNR covered it up. You can take that to the bank...it will happen.  Glad to see the paper up there doing their due diligence.


----------



## Airoh

Celtic Archer said:


> This is the second story I have heard of about cougars being shot in Michigan. The other is supposed to have taken place in the U P. A cougar attacked a guy is his backyard his dogs occupied the cougar until he could pull his gun and shoot is 6 or 8 times then had to have DNR come and finish it off. I was sent pics and story through e-mail not sure if thier is any truth to any off it. I have looked around and no official statement about it.


Both stories are 100% fabrications.


----------



## Whit1

Swamp Monster said:


> Unfortunately, it's too late, every believer in the state has spread the news........they will miss the papers retraction. Two years from now, some yahoo will post in a Cougar thread on here about the guy he knows in Rogers City that shot one a couple years back and ther DNR covered it up. You can take that to the bank...it will happen.  Glad to see the paper up there doing their due diligence.


 
Someone needs to keep an indexed archive of this stuff :lol:. To date there's been one confirmed photo of a cougar in Michigan and that coming last month.

These hoax passers........for wont of a better phrase.......do a huge disservice to legitimate science and any reliable effort to determine whether or not there is a cougar population........population meaning more than just one or a few..........and whether or not they are breeding.


----------



## srconnell22

sgc said:


> Theres a guy on a beagle web site that was back in the swamps on Drummond Island in October with 2 other guys tracking down a lost beagle with a tracking system. All 3 left in a hurry because they claim a cougar started screaming at them & stalking them.


Cougar's don't scream...but bobcats do. And it's the most frightening sound on earth as far as I'm concerned...I'd be willing to be a dollar that's what they heard.


----------



## sullyxlh

Whit1 said:


> Someone needs to keep an indexed archive of this stuff :lol:. To date there's been one confirmed photo of a cougar in Michigan and that coming last month.
> 
> These hoax passers........for wont of a better phrase.......do a huge disservice to legitimate science and any reliable effort to determine whether or not there is a cougar population........population meaning more than just one or a few..........and whether or not they are breeding.


Or whether or not someones pet out grew their owner and was released.


----------



## solohunter

Whit1 said:


> Someone needs to keep an indexed archive of this stuff :lol:. To date there's been one confirmed photo of a cougar in Michigan and that coming last month.
> 
> These hoax passers........for wont of a better phrase.......do a huge disservice to legitimate science and any reliable effort to determine whether or not there is a cougar population........population meaning more than just one or a few..........and whether or not they are breeding.


come on,, Kansas is kinda,, "west of Rogers City"


----------



## uptracker

People are so gullible.

This pic was posted at my place of work about a month ago. Everybody thought it was legit until I said BS....looked it up online and 2 seconds later confirmed it was shot out of State.

Do some research before you believe everything you read or see......any email you get, be sure it's true before you pass it on. Last week, I got an email that had three cougars eating a deer. The email said it was in Munising. 30 seconds later I searched the net, it was in Idaho.


----------



## motorcitykid

Airoh said:


> Both stories are 100% fabrications.


Yeah, what he said! I would just blurt out BS! Total BS!


----------



## Burksee

Swamp Monster said:


> Unfortunately, it's too late, every believer in the state has spread the news........they will miss the papers retraction. Two years from now, some yahoo will post in a Cougar thread on here about the guy he knows in Rogers City that shot one a couple years back and ther DNR covered it up. You can take that to the bank...it will happen.  Glad to see the paper up there doing their due diligence.


Yeah, I'm wondering what happened to the post from a "member" here that was all over the DNR and none believers about a cover up? Hmm, he musta followed up on this thread then deleted his post instead of retracted his accusations! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Perferator

Whit1 said:


> Someone needs to keep an indexed archive of this stuff :lol:. To date there's been one confirmed photo of a cougar in Michigan and that coming last month.
> 
> These hoax passers........for wont of a better phrase.......do a huge disservice to legitimate science and any reliable effort to determine whether or not there is a cougar population........population meaning more than just one or a few..........and whether or not they are breeding.


Just to clarify in case it was needed, I'm not a hoax passer. I just now came in from work and saw the info. I'm glad we have searched it out and found the truth of the matter....if indeed all of it is known from our reading here.


----------



## MEL

Celtic Archer said:


> This is the second story I have heard of about cougars being shot in Michigan. The other is supposed to have taken place in the U P. A cougar attacked a guy is his backyard his dogs occupied the cougar until he could pull his gun and shoot is 6 or 8 times then had to have DNR come and finish it off. I was sent pics and story through e-mail not sure if thier is any truth to any off it. I have looked around and no official statement about it.


 
Since your new to the site, a word of caution. You will see new cougar sited in Mich threads very often. Do not believe them until they have had time to be debunked. Out of the hundred or so since ive been on the site only one has ever shown to be accurate, thats the one in the eastern UP>


Welcome to the site, newbie


----------



## remmi

"Welcome to the site, newbie"
LMAO:lol:


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

Tracker83 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DNR AND ALL YOU SCEPTICS HAVE EGG ON YOUR FACE NOW!!!:lol:
> Disclaimer: the above picture is from Baker County, Oregon. Where is the MWC when we need them?


here kitty,kitty nice kitty come and get it:lol:


----------

